# 22 inch - Best LCD Monitor



## Toocool (Jan 23, 2008)

Planning to buy a 22 inch LCD Monitor.. Which is the best?

Looking at these 2 models..

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/sp2208wfp?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/2208wfp?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs

What about the others like viewsonic and samsung? Do they have good lcds?

Suggest a good one within 15 - 16k

Thanks guys!

And yeah.. one more thing.. Can i bargain the price with Dell? Or is the price they quote on their website final?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2008)

They r the best and cheap too. Try bargaining a bit.


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 23, 2008)

LG has a good 14" at around 13K. Check that out as well


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 23, 2008)

^^^
14" at 13 k ! ru kidding.... :O


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 23, 2008)

2kewl said:


> LG has a good 14" at around 13K. Check that out as well



 ....   ...... 
*ROFL**MAO *

He must be crazy .... must be something wrong with his fingers. 
Or a Typing mistake.


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 23, 2008)

Oops! LG L226WTQ is what I meant! Its a 22". Has got some good reviews, check it out


----------



## viswanadh (Jan 23, 2008)

Best monitor with 2ms response time, ideal for gaming L226WTQ
*www.in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?pid=4779&cat=171&subcat=LCD
*www.compareindia.com/specification/monitors/lg-l226wtq/24081
*www.chip.in/forums/viewtopic.php?t=30234

It costs about 15k though on the LG site the price is 17.5k


----------



## abcd007 (Jan 23, 2008)

The best is get a multi monitor..!

*gtechforall.blogspot.com/2008/01/multi-monitoring-system.html


----------



## Toocool (Jan 24, 2008)

Is the LG 22 inch better than the Dell one? For the same price in Dell.. i get a webcam and 4 usb ports.. a optional speaker as well!


----------



## techtronic (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want quality as well as crisp picture, then Dell SP2208WFP you should go for.It has a greater contrast ratio of 2000:1 when compared to the other model
By the way if u want to contact Dell India, then update the thread, I can give you the associate manager's direct number as I used it for requesting quote for my 24" LCD


----------



## Toocool (Jan 24, 2008)

techtronic said:


> If you want quality as well as crisp picture, then Dell SP2208WFP you should go for.It has a greater contrast ratio of 2000:1 when compared to the other model
> By the way if u want to contact Dell India, then update the thread, I can give you the associate manager's direct number as I used it for requesting quote for my 24" LCD



Yes please.. PM or post the contact number 

Regarding the contrast ratio.. Seems like LG is way higher at 5000:1


----------



## pillainp (Feb 1, 2008)

techtronic said:


> By the way if u want to contact Dell India, then update the thread, I can give you the associate manager's direct number as I used it for requesting quote for my 24" LCD


Please give me that number too. I am thinking of getting myself an SP2208WPF.

Thanks in advance.

NPP


----------



## rajananna (Feb 2, 2008)

I've got a Viewsonic VX 2245 WM. You can get it for around 15200/-. Good. Except that I think the WM series is a waste (The M, I presume stands for multimedia). I should have gone in for a W (Widescreen) only, if there was any such model.


----------



## techtronic (Feb 2, 2008)

Harish Chandrashekar
Sales Account Manager
Dell India Pvt Ltd
Direct number : 080-25068540
Fax number : 080-25068500
E Mail id : Harish_C@Dell.com


----------

